# Piranha attack aftermath



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

I wanna see some carnage after a piranha attack a person like a nice bite pic!!!


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Dont feed your P for 4 months then you can post your own hehe.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

do a search on the words "bit me" and i bet you'll find at least 4 topics with pics of various fingers with wounds.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Dragster said:


> Dont feed your P for 4 months then you can post your own hehe.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

r0d1mus said:


> Dragster said:
> 
> 
> > Dont feed your P for 4 months then you can post your own hehe.


 dont feed em for 4 months and then you wont have any..


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

Dragster said:


> Dont feed your P for 4 months then you can post your own hehe.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> dont feed em for 4 months and then you wont have any..


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

How much damage could a 1" rb do? When i get my shoal ill see if i can get one to bite me


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

ozhp said:


> How much damage could a 1" rb do? When i get my shoal ill see if i can get one to bite me


 yup your a smart one...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

probably could take a small chunk out .


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

Lonald said:


> ozhp said:
> 
> 
> > How much damage could a 1" rb do? When i get my shoal ill see if i can get one to bite me
> ...


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

LMAO


----------



## DigitalRhom (Oct 13, 2004)

You guys are crazy


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

thats funny


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

someone posted a pic on another forum of a bite out of his finger by his red belly it was AWSOME







maybe ill let my baby rb bite me but after seeing that pic i doubt it ha


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

wouldnt do that, thos teeth can do more damage than you think


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

at an inch their teeth are sharp and will just feel like a razor blade, i doubt you can get em to bite you, just try to corner em all at once and grab em adn they will propaly bite then, but make sure you take it and dont try it when they get bigger, lol also make sure you dont do any damage to em


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

at an inch their teeth are sharp and will just feel like a razor blade, i doubt you can get em to bite you, just try to corner em all at once and grab em adn they will propaly bite then, but make sure you take it and dont try it when they get bigger, lol also make sure you dont do any damage to em


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Red bellies frenzy over the scent of blood and the color red (according to OPEFE) so slice your hand and drop it in. Sounds stupid as hell to intentionally get bitten but by all means knock yourself out if that's what you want to do


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Who in his right mind would allow their piranha's to bite them??? Other than the risk of getting an open wound, did you even think for a second about the possible risk of getting an infection because of this moronic idea? A fish tank is quite the sass pool of bacteria, micro-organisms etc.
Oh well, sometimes plain idiocy is the only way to learn to respect these animals.
And some people just shouldn't be allowed to own piranha's at all, imo.

But hey, it's your call: have fun...


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

juda is rite mate the water alone can introduce tetnes to an open wound.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

don't listen to these guys, go aheah and slice your hand let them bite you. Oh, and make sure you film it and post in here







:rofl:







:rofl:







:rofl:


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

I've been bitten a couple of times and so has the wife during moving p's from one tank to another.

I had a huge p.denticulatus which bit the base of my thumb...I'd netted him out and like a pratt I put my hand over the net to keep him from jumping out, and he caught me...result was 6 stitches and a very painful wound.

The wife was bitten by a small {about 2"} R/B whilst doing the same thing...she had three stitiches in a very ragged wound to her index finger, across the tip of it.

It's NOT fun...it's not a cool thing to do...it DOES hurt...and it CAN be dangerous if you get a bacterial infection afterwards.

Don't do it...

Rich


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: seriously though do what frank says

the most aggressive piranha is one that is flapping around on the floor

so drop it on the floor and pick it up with your bare hands


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

I got bit by a 1" piranha once. I was moving 10 of 'em to a separate tank one by one with my bare hand(I know smart). The last one bit me between the fingers on the web portion of the skin. It felt like a visegrip and did draw blood. I use a net now.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Death in # said:


> seriously though do what frank says
> 
> the most aggressive piranha is one that is flapping around on the floor
> 
> so drop it on the floor and pick it up with your bare hands










:lmao:







:lmao:







:lmao:







:lmao:







:lmao:







:lmao:


----------



## scottyd (Oct 10, 2004)

I have posted this before, but when I was younger (much), I was pissed at my rb, and was chasing him around the tank with my hand..
He finnally got tired of that after awhile, and turned around in a flash and bit me on the tip of the finger...

Let me tell you, he was only maybe 4-6 inches then, and it freaken hurt... they have A LOT of jaw power/pressure, compared to other fish I have been bitten by... 12 inch Red Devils etc etc.... I did not get a chunk taken out of my finger as I jerked up hard, and lucky for me he let go...
when he was 8 inches it happened to my step-dad, who wasn't so lucky.. chuck taken out!

Even if they had dull teeth (and they don't) , it would hurt..

These fish bite VERY HARD...

Scotty


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

scottyd said:


> I have posted this before, but when I was younger (much), I was pissed at my rb, and was chasing him around the tank with my hand..
> He finnally got tired of that after awhile, and turned around in a flash and bit me on the tip of the finger...
> 
> Let me tell you, he was only maybe 4-6 inches then, and it freaken hurt... they have A LOT of jaw power/pressure, compared to other fish I have been bitten by... 12 inch Red Devils etc etc.... I did not get a chunk taken out of my finger as I jerked up hard, and lucky for me he let go...
> ...










learned your lesson


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

scottyd said:


> I have posted this before, but when I was younger (much), I was pissed at my rb, and was chasing him around the tank with my hand..
> He finnally got tired of that after awhile, and turned around in a flash and bit me on the tip of the finger...
> 
> Let me tell you, he was only maybe 4-6 inches then, and it freaken hurt... they have A LOT of jaw power/pressure, compared to other fish I have been bitten by... 12 inch Red Devils etc etc.... I did not get a chunk taken out of my finger as I jerked up hard, and lucky for me he let go...
> ...


 What in god's name was going through your head that rationalized chasing a piranha around with your finger was a good idea??


----------

